# How to reduce body fat and lose weight.



## Jameslancaster (Sep 27, 2015)

Hi, I recently got into weightlifting but I'm not seeing any changes due to my weight. I'm 6ft2" and 13.5st. I am struggling to get my diet right and was looking for tips on diets and how to reduce body fat the quickers along with stamina ? I'm quite new to this so any help would be greatly appreiciated.

Thanks, James.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Eat less. I know that sounds trite but it really is that simple.


----------



## Jameslancaster (Sep 27, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> Eat less. I know that sounds trite but it really is that simple.


Do you have any tips on simple but high protein meals with little to none carbs ?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Jameslancaster said:


> Do you have any tips on simple but high protein meals with little to none carbs ?


Google high protein meals.

You do not have to zero carbs to lose weight. Just be in a calorie deficit. Do you understand what that means?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Jameslancaster said:


> Do you have any tips on simple but high protein meals with little to none carbs ?


My tip would be to not worry about meals like that but to focus on eating fewer calories. Use Myfitnesspal to track what you eat, although check the data for each food the first time you pick it, as occasionally another user has entered something daft.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Im in the same boat im 6 ft 4" and 114kg it goes off your age and metabolism im 44. im stacking tren with test now see how that goes, but i guess HIIT or cardio for your stamina and watching your calories but watch out for these low carb diets that put your body into keto that just increases your problem after you stop them and slowing down your metabolism. they eat your muscle as well as your fat on a 60/40 ratio. i loss 35kg in three month doing low carb and fasting alternated with LCHF. turns you into a weakling but yeah you loose weight.


----------



## Jameslancaster (Sep 27, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> My tip would be to not worry about meals like that but to focus on eating fewer calories. Use Myfitnesspal to track what you eat, although check the data for each food the first time you pick it, as occasionally another user has entered something daft.


I use my fitness pal at the moment I'll definitely keep an eye on the data


----------



## Jameslancaster (Sep 27, 2015)

toxyuk said:


> Im in the same boat im 6 ft 4" and 114kg it goes off your age and metabolism im 44. im stacking tren with test now see how that goes, but i guess HIIT or cardio for your stamina and watching your calories but watch out for these low carb diets that put your body into keto that just increases your problem after you stop them and slowing down your metabolism. they eat your muscle as well as your fat on a 60/40 ratio. i loss 35kg in three month doing low carb and fasting alternated with LCHF. turns you into a weakling but yeah you loose weight.


I'm 18 and want to lose weight and build muscle at the same time so I need to cut down on calories but eat plenty of protein. Just finding it difficult to find a happy medium of low calories and high protein


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

toxyuk said:


> Im in the same boat im 6 ft 4" and 114kg it goes off your age and metabolism im 44. im stacking tren with test now see how that goes, but i guess HIIT or cardio for your stamina and watching your calories but watch out for these low carb diets that put your body into keto that just increases your problem after you stop them and slowing down your metabolism. they eat your muscle as well as your fat on a 60/40 ratio. i loss 35kg in three month doing low carb and fasting alternated with LCHF. turns you into a weakling but yeah you loose weight.


Low carb diets do not slow your metabolism, neither does keto.

Losing that much weight in that short time is a sure way to lose muscle.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

when your body goes into keto your metabolism slows down as a safety mechanism ? steroids are a whole different subject im talking about normal body ?

thats why you put fat on faster afterwards not because of over eating...

plus carbs are fuel for your muscles...


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

toxyuk said:


> when your body goes into keto your metabolism slows down as a safety mechanism ? steroids are a whole different subject im talking about normal body ?
> 
> thats why you put fat on faster afterwards not because of over eating...


This is wrong. Where have you read this?

The guy is 18 and asked for diet advice, no one mentioned AAS but you.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

ive read it in many places recently plus its also in arnold schwartzeneggers book also ive even experienced it myself doing zero carb diets like extreme LCHF and fasting diets.

do you want me to post links and a copy of the text in arnolds book?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

toxyuk said:


> ive read it in many places recently plus its also *in arnold schwartzeneggers book* also ive even experienced it myself doing zero carb diets like extreme LCHF and fasting diets.
> 
> do you want me to post links and a copy of the text in arnolds book?


So it must be true.

If you gained fat after a LCHF or fasting diet, it is because your calories were too high post diet.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> So it must be true.
> 
> If you gained fat after a LCHF or fasting diet, it is because your calories were too high post diet.


i found that i still put on weight when i ate less just two meals a day then i cut it to one meal a day to stop putting on weight in my eyes my metabolism had slowed down 1 due to the loss of muscle due to and 2 because the body wanted to prepare itself for the next starvation.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

toxyuk said:


> i found that i still put on weight when i ate less just two meals a day then i cut it to one meal a day to stop putting on weight in my eyes my metabolism had slowed down 1 due to the loss of muscle due to and 2 because the body wanted to prepare itself for the next starvation.


You are referring to metabolic damage, which doesn't exist -

http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/fat-loss/another-look-at-metabolic-damage.html/


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> You are referring to metabolic damage, which doesn't exist -
> 
> http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/fat-loss/another-look-at-metabolic-damage.html/


i dont think its damage i think its just the bodys way of protecting itself ?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

toxyuk said:


> i dont think its damage i think its just the bodys way of protecting itself ?


What you are talking about is referred to as metabolic damage. You mentioned starvation, as in starvation mode, which is metabolic damage. It doesn't exist.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

anyway i made a mistake commenting on this post i should have known better kept my opinion to myself everyone gives advise on nutrition but my experience is that its best to find out what works for you alone because the human body is very complex and not one body is same so what works for one dont work for another.  im sorry if i have offended you m8 not my intention.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

toxyuk said:


> anyway i made a mistake commenting on this post i should have known better kept my opinion to myself everyone gives advise on nutrition but my experience is that its best to find out what works for you alone because the human body is very complex and not one body is same so what works for one dont work for another.  im sorry if i have offended you m8 not my intention.


You haven't offended me. I was just trying to help you understand something.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

heres the text from arnolds book anyway.

View attachment keto1.JPG


View attachment keto2.JPG


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> heres the text from arnolds book anyway.


If you want to learn a bit more, spend a bit of time reading the following series of articles:

http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/fat-loss/comparing-the-diets-part-1.html/

I agree with you that ketogenic diets aren't the best option for most people, but not for the reasons you have posted. I in particular don't think a diet as extreme as a ketogenic one should be something a beginner tries without trying a much more basic approach, which crucially is far more sustainable for the long term.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> I'm 18 and want to lose weight and build muscle at the same time so I need to cut down on calories but eat plenty of protein. Just finding it difficult to find a happy medium of low calories and high protein


Eat 1-1.2 g of protein per lb of bodyweight, and get at least 15% of total calories from fat, the rest from carbs. THE SINGLE MOST IMPORTANT FACTOR FOR FAT LOSS IS GETTING THE TOTAL CALORIES RIGHT THOUGH.

As you mentioned stamina I'll say that some people cope better with lower carbs than others, so experiment and see what works best for you. If calories are low then carbs don't prevent fat loss. You should though expect that you will have less stamina when cutting than normal, to a degree.


----------



## sp02ttz (Sep 22, 2015)

Ur biggest thing is to cut out sugars and do not cook with fats . Get up in the morning and make sure u have something healthy an in a good size . Eat every 2 hours to keep ur metabolism working at its peak . Breakfast lunch and dinner are ur main meals so in between eat apples as they are good calories that will help burn ur bf . And what ever u do do not eat after 8pm . Plus make sure u drink atleast 3 liters of water a day as ur a tall guy u need a wee bit more .

I went through the same 6 foot 7 . 118kg then pure determination I lost it all within months .


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

sp02ttz said:


> Ur biggest thing is to cut out sugars and do not cook with fats . Get up in the morning and make sure u have something healthy an in a good size . Eat every 2 hours to keep ur metabolism working at its peak . Breakfast lunch and dinner are ur main meals so in between eat apples as they are good calories that will help burn ur bf . And what ever u do do not eat after 8pm . Plus make sure u drink atleast 3 liters of water a day as ur a tall guy u need a wee bit more .
> 
> I went through the same 6 foot 7 . 118kg then pure determination I lost it all within months .


I'm pleased to hear you made the improvements to your own physique that you wanted, but I'm afraid pretty much all of what you have just said is wrong.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> If you want to learn a bit more, spend a bit of time reading the following series of articles:
> 
> http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/fat-loss/comparing-the-diets-part-1.html/
> 
> I agree with you that ketogenic diets aren't the best option for most people, but not for the reasons you have posted. I in particular don't think a diet as extreme as a ketogenic one should be something a beginner tries without trying a much more basic approach, which crucially is far more sustainable for the long term.


thank fo the the page im taking a look right now. Just my oppinion what makes you sure that this guy is telling you the truth i cant find any reference to his work or research or his status ie if you want to know stuff you should look at what the goverments are willing to back. there are many so called diet gurus on the net. ? for example just because something worked for you doesnt necessarily mean it was because you was following someones advise can you honestly say that thats exactly how your body responded or is the truth more like you were exercising intensely and providing your body with the necessary nutrients to see change the rest of the complex process you dont really know what happened but who cares it worked for me?


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

sp02ttz said:


> Ur biggest thing is to *cut out sugars* and d*o not cook with fats* . Get up in the morning and make sure u have something healthy an in a good size . *Eat every 2 hours* to keep ur metabolism working at its peak . Breakfast lunch and dinner are ur main meals so in between *eat apples as they are good calories that will help burn ur bf* . And *what ever u do do not eat after 8pm* . Plus make sure u drink atleast 3 liters of water a day as ur a tall guy u need a wee bit more .
> 
> I went through the same 6 foot 7 . 118kg then pure determination I lost it all within months .


Are you taking the p1ss mate?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

toxyuk said:


> thank fo the the page im taking a look right now. Just my oppinion what makes you sure that this guy is telling you the truth i cant find any reference to his work or research or his status ie if you want to know stuff you should look at what the goverments are willing to back. there are many so called diet gurus on the net. ? for example just because something worked for you doesnt necessarily mean it was because you was following someones advise can you honestly say that thats exactly how your body responded or is the truth more like you were exercising intensely and providing your body with the necessary nutrients to see change the rest of the complex process you dont really know what happened but who cares it worked for me?


Lyle's articles are very much research based.

Edit: If you want a fully referenced discussion of ketogenic diets from him then read this:

http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/the-ketogenic-diet/


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> Lyle's articles are very much research based.
> 
> Edit: If you want a fully referenced discussion of ketogenic diets from him then read this:
> 
> http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/the-ketogenic-diet/


so basicly you think arnolds talking crap then?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

sp02ttz said:


> Ur biggest thing is to cut out sugars and do not cook with fats . Get up in the morning and make sure u have something healthy an in a good size . Eat every 2 hours to keep ur metabolism working at its peak . Breakfast lunch and dinner are ur main meals so in between eat apples as they are good calories that will help burn ur bf . And what ever u do do not eat after 8pm . Plus make sure u drink atleast 3 liters of water a day as ur a tall guy u need a wee bit more .
> 
> I went through the same 6 foot 7 . 118kg then pure determination I lost it all within months .


This is not good advice.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

toxyuk said:


> thank fo the the page im taking a look right now. Just my oppinion what makes you sure that this guy is telling you the truth i cant find any reference to his work or research or his status ie if you want to know stuff you should look at what the goverments are willing to back. there are many so called diet gurus on the net. ? for example just because something worked for you doesnt necessarily mean it was because you was following someones advise can you honestly say that thats exactly how your body responded or is the truth more like you were exercising intensely and providing your body with the necessary nutrients to see change the rest of the complex process you dont really know what happened but who cares it worked for me?


A tad of advice.

@Ultrasonic and @Dark sim have some great knowledge and you should take on board what they say.

Not saying you dont, But I know for a fact these guys do.

Listen and learn.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

toxyuk said:


> so basicly you think arnolds talking crap then?


He is certainly not as smart as Lyle Mcdonald, that is for sure.

The book you are quoting from is dated material.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

BoomTime said:


> A tad of advice.
> 
> @Ultrasonic and @Dark sim have some great knowledge and you should take on board what they say.
> 
> ...


im not saying they dont m8 im very interested and i will be readings there links


----------



## Charlee Scene (Jul 6, 2010)

sp02ttz said:


> Ur biggest thing is to cut out sugars and do not cook with fats . Get up in the morning and make sure u have something healthy an in a good size . Eat every 2 hours to keep ur metabolism working at its peak . Breakfast lunch and dinner are ur main meals so in between eat apples as they are good calories that will help burn ur bf . And what ever u do do not eat after 8pm . Plus make sure u drink atleast 3 liters of water a day as ur a tall guy u need a wee bit more .
> 
> I went through the same 6 foot 7 . 118kg then pure determination I lost it all within months .


no


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

sp02ttz said:


> Ur biggest thing is to cut out sugars and do not cook with fats . Get up in the morning and make sure u have something healthy an in a good size . Eat every 2 hours to keep ur metabolism working at its peak . Breakfast lunch and dinner are ur main meals so in between eat apples as they are good calories that will help burn ur bf . And what ever u do do not eat after 8pm . Plus make sure u drink atleast 3 liters of water a day as ur a tall guy u need a wee bit more .
> 
> I went through the same 6 foot 7 . 118kg then pure determination I lost it all within months .


what a load of rubbish, it's filled with so much crap I don't know where to try and start, eating Ayer 8, every 2 hours, apples make you lose weight and leprechauns are real


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

UlsterRugby said:


> what a load of rubbish, it's filled with so much crap I don't know where to try and start, eating Ayer 8, every 2 hours, apples make you lose weight and leprechauns are real


Just don't eat a leprechaun after 8!


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

RexEverthing said:


> Just don't eat a leprechaun after 8!


and make sure you don't cook him in fats!

Maybe be ok to eat him with an apple salad though!?


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

UlsterRugby said:


> and make sure you don't cook him in fats!
> 
> Maybe be ok to eat him with an apple salad though!?


  Feckin ridiculous! I've seen disagreements on UKM about "clean" vs "IIFYM" but this is a whole new level of stupid. At least it gave me a laugh!!


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> He is certainly not as smart as Lyle Mcdonald, that is for sure.
> 
> The book you are quoting from is dated material.


hes a intresting guy been reading abit i also like the section on bipolar because i have bipolar II as well.


----------



## billy76 (Mar 22, 2015)

Here's my advice for you *Jameslancaster.*

*Buy deep chest freezer,*

*Go down to local butcher / meat market and buy sheds loads of chicken. In 5 or 10 Kg packs.*

The get down to Aldi and buy even more Greens like broccoli, asparagus, Kale

Start cooking a few days worth of food at a time, eat 5 to 6 times a day

Cardio first thing in the morning on a empt stomach, and lift weights.

But think you summarized it up yourself pal. DIET is the major factor here


----------



## Charlee Scene (Jul 6, 2010)

billy76 said:


> Here's my advice for you *Jameslancaster.*
> 
> *Buy deep chest freezer,*
> 
> ...


why eat 5-6 times a day? It's total cals that matters mate, and fasted cardio isn't better than normal cardio btw, some people prefer it on an empty stomach because cardio after eating can make them feel sick but for fat loss it's the same  , good advice about buying in bulk though


----------

